
Anna: A KVS for any scale - shalabhc
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/03/27/anna-a-kvs-for-any-scale/
======
homarp
Earlier discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16551072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16551072)

------
laurentoget
I could not find any information about plans to release or distribute it. Did
i miss something?

~~~
ofrzeta
"Anna is a prototype and we learned a ton doing it. ... We’re now actively
working on an extended system, codename Bedrock, based on Anna. Bedrock will
provide a hands-off, cost-effective version of this design in the cloud, which
we’ll be open-sourcing and supporting more aggressively."

Not to be confused with another existing database by the same by a company
called Expensify, I guess.

------
truth_seeker
Is Bedrock going to be fully in memory or will also provide disk persistence ?

